# My immigration status while I am waiting for my flr m visa



## RockStar (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello!
I have recently applied for FLRM by post service shortly before my current student was due to expire. Since my time in UK I was working in a small private company and had been suspended since I have not updated them with my new flrm visa. My visa was expired on 15 June and I kept work till 7 July. Till 7 July my employer did not ask me to provide any proof in form of letter or visa but on 9 July My employer asked me to provide a proof of my application so I sent them an acknowledgment letter which they used to contact home office for approval of my working condition. After my suspension from work My manager tried twice to contact the home office for my application status so i can continue my work but both times she got very strange replies. First time the home office wrote her that they have no record of my application where I had an acknowledgement letter already sent by them. Anyway I asked my manager to write them again and than she got a reply that my application has been decided and no more due on system (it made me so surprised because until that time I had not given them any kind of biometrics so how have they dealt with my application without biometrics). After that reply I had to stop asking my manager to write them again as I felt ashamed. But anyway I knew that I am allowed to work in UK since it was clearly mention on the form we had filled for application. Last to last week I got a biometrics appointment which I done on 8 August through post office. Upto now I heard nothing from home office and I am unable to continue my job and I'm not even in position to claim for all the work I did from 15 June to 7 July. I asked my manager to pay me for that time but she said she cannot pay me out of my visa validity date. It is absurd that I'm unemployed from last 1.5 months just because of the replies home office sent to my employer and I have no way to join my employer as well as new employer. Moreover I either asked my MP to sort this problem but I believe he is very slow as it has been 3 weeks now since I have given him my request and until now I have no reply from him. Some one told me to go to citizen advice beuru but I don't know if it is the right place to go. Now my questions are
Q1: Am I In position to claim my due salary from my employer or shall I wait until I get my visa?
Q2: when I will get my new visa will I be able to claim this salary from the employer?
Q3: since UKBA told my employer that my application has been no more due to process so it means I will get my decision soon as I have given my biometrics short after this reply from home office?
Q4: what is my status in UK now?
Q5: how long will it take now to process my application ?


I shall be very grateful to any one who can reply these question authentically.


Best Regards


----------



## lizacortes (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello.my reply for your immigration status.i am also a student and my visa still valid until october 2012.my employer dismissed my employment without lieu of notice.im also waiting for my flr(m) which i posted last 26 of june 2012.i havent recieve any from the homeoffice.i am unemployed for 4 months that i thought cant do anything about it.until i found out that some of my colleagues who are also waiting result from the home office,they recieved confirmation letter with reference from ukba,they are still working.and some of my friends who are also processing thier flr(M) and thier visa as astudent run out already,they are still working.but because i want to clear this up,i rang the home office general inquiry and they pass me to bury law or you can ask an immigration advice to rochedale law.my situation and yours is similar,now i was told from immigration advice that i am allowed to work 20 hours per week.until your flr(M) will come through.regarding also that you lost earnings of 1.5 months,you can ask help to ACAS,then they will help you to sort it out.or you can raise the problem to the employment tribunal.what i mean you can claim lost of earnings.ok?i am hoping that this will help you.i do understand of what you have been through.


with regards,
LCD


----------



## RockStar (Jan 31, 2012)

lizacortes said:


> Hello.my reply for your immigration status.i am also a student and my visa still valid until october 2012.my employer dismissed my employment without lieu of notice.im also waiting for my flr(m) which i posted last 26 of june 2012.i havent recieve any from the homeoffice.i am unemployed for 4 months that i thought cant do anything about it.until i found out that some of my colleagues who are also waiting result from the home office,they recieved confirmation letter with reference from ukba,they are still working.and some of my friends who are also processing thier flr(M) and thier visa as astudent run out already,they are still working.but because i want to clear this up,i rang the home office general inquiry and they pass me to bury law or you can ask an immigration advice to rochedale law.my situation and yours is similar,now i was told from immigration advice that i am allowed to work 20 hours per week.until your flr(M) will come through.regarding also that you lost earnings of 1.5 months,you can ask help to ACAS,then they will help you to sort it out.or you can raise the problem to the employment tribunal.what i mean you can claim lost of earnings.ok?i am hoping that this will help you.i do understand of what you have been through.
> 
> with regards,
> LCD


Thank you so much for the information and reply you provided. I understood what to do really. I will soon contact either ACAS or employment tribunal thingee and will keep update this thread. Now just here to know as you have been stuck in FLRM Application since last couple of months, so do you already have given your finger screening to home office or is it still yet to go? 

Regards


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Start with Citizens Advice they are free and will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## RockStar (Jan 31, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> Start with Citizens Advice they are free and will be able to point you in the right direction.


Thank you so much! All I'm waiting a reply from my employer, if the reply comes positive then I will be glad otherwise I will seek a legal advice.


----------

